# Ryzen 5 3600 wird unter Last sehr heiss



## HAL_9000 (22. Mai 2020)

Hallo alle miteinander!

Ich habe mir vor kurzem ein neues System zusammengebastelt. In dem wird ein Ryzen 5 3600 von einem Scythe SCIOR-1000 Iori gekühlt. Als Gehäuse dient das Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH Edition, in dem die vorinstallierten Lüfter zum Einsatz kommen. Ein Lüfter bläst von unten vorne Luft ins Gehäuse rein, der andere pustet hinten oben Luft aus dem Gehäuse raus. Die Chassi- und CPU-Fans sind so eingestellt, dass sie ab 70°C CPU-Temperatur mit 100% arbeiten.

Im Idle pendelt die CPU-Temperatur um ca. 38 °C. So weit so gut! Bei max. Auslastung im Cinebench r20, Prime95 und  beim zocken von CoD:MW erreicht die CPU ganz schnell eine Temperatur von 90°C. Ist eine solch hohe Temperatur nicht etwas zu viel und kann langfristig die CPU beschädigen?

Ausgelesen wurden die Temperaturen mit dem Ryzen Master und Open Hardware Monitor. Die CPU ist im OC-Modus, in dem sie sich selbstständig auf bis zu 4,2 Ghz hochtaktet. Der Kühler ist ordnungsgemäß installiert, die Schutzfolie am Kühlerboden wurde abgezogen und die Wärmeleitpaste vernünftig verteilt.

Hat jemand Vorschläge, was man zur Temperaturreduktion unternehmen könnte? Eventuell noch einen 2. Frontlüfter einbauen?


edit: Hier meine gesamte Hardware

AMD Ryzen 5 3600
Asus ROG Strix B450-F Gaming
G.Skill Ripjaws V 16 Gb Kit 3200 Mhz
2x 500 Gb Samsung SSD Evo 860, 2x 1 Tb Samsung HD103JS
MSI GeForce GTX 1650 Super
Thermaltake TR2 S 500W
Sharkoon M25 Silent PCGH Edition


----------



## evilgrin68 (22. Mai 2020)

Würde mal eher tippen das das Kühlerchen überfordert ist, hättest auch den Boxed Kühler nehmen können, der wahrscheinlich die gleiche Leistung gebracht hätte. Nichtgenannte Grafikkarte sorgt ja auch für Wärme, die dann zwei Gehäuselüfter abtransportieren müssen. Wie sehen denn die Temps der GraKa aus? 

Bei Problemen bitte immer die komplette Hardware im Startthread aufführen. Damit man sich ein Bild vom Rechner machen kann. Danke.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Mai 2020)

Kurzform:
-normal
-nicht schlimm
-nichts kaputt

Langform:
https://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/...s-blog-47-vorsicht-heisse-oberflaeche-ii.html


----------



## Mahoy (22. Mai 2020)

Dein CPU-Kühler hat weder die Kühlfläche noch den Luftdurchsatz, um die Hitze eines voll ausgelasteten Ryzen 5 3600 (oder einer vergleichbaren CPU) abzuführen. Daran werden auch mehr Gehäuselüfter nur unwesentlich etwas ändern, obwohl das grundsätzlich keine schlechte Idee ist.

Dein Gehäuse ist groß genug für die meisten Towerkühler, aber schon ein einfaches 120mm-Modell wird dir deutlich geringere Temperaturen unter Last bescheren. Hier eine kleine Auswahl empfehlenswerter Kühler für 'nen schmalen Taler:

* LC-Power Cosmo Cool LC-CC-120 ab &euro;'*'19,79 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
* Arctic Freezer 34 ab &euro;'*'22,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland
* Alpenföhn Ben Nevis ab &euro;'*'23,61 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------



## wuselsurfer (22. Mai 2020)

HAL_9000 schrieb:


> Hat jemand Vorschläge, was man zur Temperaturreduktion unternehmen könnte?


Je nach Gehäusebreite:
Scythe Mugen 5 [Rev. B] ab &euro;' '44,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder 
Cryorig C1 ab &euro;' '64,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (22. Mai 2020)

Bitte bedenke das du da noch eine Grafikkarte drinnen hast die mit Zerofan ja so unwahrscheinlich sparsam und lautlos für zusätzliche Hitze sorgt ohne Lüfterbewegung und eben erst ab 60 Grad ihren Dienst dann beginnt. Du wirst im Normalbetrieb oder zocken nicht die dauerhohen Temperaturen erreichen wie mit einem Benchmark.


----------



## gekipptes-Bit (22. Mai 2020)

Nur allein mit zocken bei CoD:MW oder ähnlichem würde ich es nochmal überdenken was es auslösen könnte.


----------



## HAL_9000 (22. Mai 2020)

Habe eine GTX 1650 Super. Im Idle hat sie eine Temperatur von 37 °C. Bei CoD:MW erreicht sie maximal 63 °C. Meine komplette Hardware habe ich meinen ersten Post angefügt.

Es wundert mich ein wenig, dass der Scythe-Kühler nicht ausreichen soll. Die TDP vom 3600 wird mit max. 65 Watt angegeben. Der Kühler soll laut Datenblatt eine TDP bis zu 130 W unterstützen. Oder habe ich hier etwas komplett falsch verstanden?

Kann es denn auf Dauer zu einer Schädigung der CPU kommen? AMD gibt eine max. Temperatur von 95 °C an. Allerdings sollten solche Temperaturen nicht auf Dauer anliegen oder? Bei CoD in game liegt die Temperatur konstant über 75°C.


----------



## blautemple (22. Mai 2020)

gekipptes-Bit schrieb:


> Bitte bedenke das du da noch eine Grafikkarte drinnen hast die mit Zerofan ja so unwahrscheinlich sparsam und lautlos für zusätzliche Hitze sorgt ohne Lüfterbewegung und eben erst ab 60 Grad ihren Dienst dann beginnt. Du wirst im Normalbetrieb oder zocken nicht die dauerhohen Temperaturen erreichen wie mit einem Benchmark.



Ich warte immer noch auf die Begründung wie das genau möglich sein soll. Die Abwärme bleibt genau gleich, völlig egal ob sich ein Lüfter dreht und wie warm die GPU wird...


Gesendet von iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Mai 2020)

blautemple schrieb:


> Die Abwärme bleibt genau gleich, völlig egal ob sich ein Lüfter dreht und wie warm die GPU wird...



Das stimmt - aber die Abwärme beim ZeroFan bleibt im Gehäuse, ohne ZeroFan darf sie (zumindest teilweise) raus.  
ZeroFan-Karten die nach ner Weile übertrieben gesagt ein 50 Grad warmer Metallklotz im gehäuse sind speichern halt wunderbar Wärme im gehäuseinneren wo man sie eigentlich grade nicht haben will. Diese Wärmespeicher führen einerseits durch weniger vorhandene Konvektion zu höheren Gehäuseinnentemperaturen und andererseits wärmen sie durch Wärmestrahlung die warme Körper nunmal abgeben umliegende Komponenten wie beispielsweise den CPU-Kühler ein bisschen mit auf.
Die absolute Wärmemenge ist nicht das problem, sondern die Verteilung.

All das ist aber hier nicht das Hauptproblem bzw. macht nur am Rande nen kleinen Nebeneffekt.

(Fun-Fact am Rande da noch winzigererer Effekt: Die Abwärme ist nicht genau gleich - wärmere Chips haben höhere Leckströme, bedeutet eine Karte bei 60°C GPU im Zero-Fan erzeugt ein winziges bisschen mehr Abwärme als die gleiche Karte bei 40°C GPU mit langsam drehenden Lüftern).



HAL_9000 schrieb:


> Es wundert mich ein wenig, dass der Scythe-Kühler nicht ausreichen soll.  Die TDP vom 3600 wird mit max. 65 Watt angegeben. Der Kühler soll laut  Datenblatt eine TDP bis zu 130 W unterstützen. Oder habe ich hier etwas  komplett falsch verstanden?


1.) Die Turbo-Abwärme deiner CPU beträgt 88W (TDP x 1,35).
2.) Die TDP-Angabe des Kühlers bezieht sich auf "im offenen Aufbau bei (übertrieben) 10°C Umgebungstemperatur und voller Drehzahl" - die Angaben sind immer SEHR günstig für den Hersteller ausgelegt oder anders gesagt ein 130W-Kühler schafft in der tatsächlichen Relalität im Gehäuse kaum 100.
3.) Der Kühler reicht ja. So lange die CPU nicht wärmer als 95°C wird sind die Spezifikationen eingehalten.




HAL_9000 schrieb:


> Kann es denn auf Dauer zu einer Schädigung der CPU kommen?


Nein. CPUs verschleißen sowieso. Ja, bei 90°C minimal schneller als bei 50°C. Dir dürfte es aber ziemlich egal sein ob die CPU 15 oder 14 Jahre hält.


----------



## HAL_9000 (22. Mai 2020)

Vielen Dank für eure informativen Antworten!



Incredible Alk schrieb:


> 3.) Der Kühler reicht ja. So lange die CPU nicht wärmer als 95°C wird sind die Spezifikationen eingehalten.
> ...
> 
> Nein. CPUs verschleißen sowieso. Ja, bei 90°C minimal schneller als bei 50°C. Dir dürfte es aber ziemlich egal sein ob die CPU 15 oder 14 Jahre hält.



Ok, also einfach weiter machen und die hohen Temps ignorieren? Ein Wechsel des Kühlers wäre demnach also nicht notwendig?


----------



## Dragon AMD (22. Mai 2020)

HAL_9000 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für eure informativen Antworten!
> 
> 
> 
> Ok, also einfach weiter machen und die hohen Temps ignorieren? Ein Wechsel des Kühlers wäre demnach also nicht notwendig?


Nicht notwendig aber deine Hardware dankt es dir.

Gesendet von meinem D6603 mit Tapatalk


----------



## Oi!Olli (22. Mai 2020)

Schon alleine für eine geringere Lautstärke würde es sich lohnen.


----------



## Incredible Alk (22. Mai 2020)

HAL_9000 schrieb:


> Ok, also einfach weiter machen und die hohen Temps ignorieren? Ein Wechsel des Kühlers wäre demnach also nicht notwendig?



Rein aus technischer Sicht gibts hier kein Problem. Du musst den Kühler nicht wechseln - kannst es aber natürlich tun wenn dus leiser haben möchtest.


----------



## HAL_9000 (23. Mai 2020)

Die Lautstärke ist tatsächlich ein Argument für einen Wechsel. Der be quiet! Pure Rock sollte die CPU deutlich effizienter und schön leise kühlen, richtig?


----------



## Incredible Alk (23. Mai 2020)

Nenneswert stärker als der, den du hast ist der auch nicht (150W) - der Lüfter ist aber leiser, das stimmt.
Persönlich hab ich nen Brocken 3 drauf (220W), da reichen 500 upm auch für einen 3900X. Wenn mans übertreiben will kannste auch nen Scythe Fuma 2 (250+W) fürn 50er draufbauen.

Kannste dir raussuchen...
30€ Pure Rock, etwas leiser aber nicht viel stärker
40€ Brocken3, viel leiser und deutlich stärker
50€ Scythe Fuma2 , quasi lautlos und für nen 3600er eigentlich oversized.


----------



## HAL_9000 (4. Juni 2020)

Der Brocken 3 ist von der Höhe etwas knapp bemessen für mein Gehäuse. Habe alternativ an den "Scythe Mugen 5 [Rev. B]" gedacht. Ist dieser leistungsstark genug und dementsprechend leise? Kann keine Angabe zur TDP des Kühlers finden..


----------



## Incredible Alk (4. Juni 2020)

Leistungsstark genug für nen kleinen Ryzen 3600 ist jeder Nachrüstkühler über 25€. Natürlich auch der Mugen5 - und der ist auch sehr leise unterwegs (<1 sone). Wenn der reinpasst und dir zusagt kannste den natürlich nehmen.


----------



## IICARUS (5. Juni 2020)

In deinem Gehäuse passen Kühler bis 167mm rein.
Sharkoon - M25 Silent PCGH

Der Brocken 3 ist 165 mm hoch, sollte daher noch  passen.
Brocken 3 - Die 3. Generation unseres Erfolgskuehlers! - Alpenfoehn

Hättest noch 2mm Luft zwischen Seitenteil und Kühler.
Ist natürlich knapp, sollte dennoch passen. Musst ja nur das Seitenteil zubekommen.


----------



## Bariphone (5. Juni 2020)

HAL_9000 schrieb:


> Der Brocken 3 ist von der Höhe etwas knapp bemessen für mein Gehäuse. Habe alternativ an den "Scythe Mugen 5 [Rev. B]" gedacht. Ist dieser leistungsstark genug und dementsprechend leise? Kann keine Angabe zur TDP des Kühlers finden..



Der ist sehr gut, kann was und ist in allen Lebenslagen deines 3600 nahezu geräuschlos. Ist mit der durschnittlichen 240er AIO zu vergleichen. Ich habe den auch schon mal Testweise verbaut gehabt. Und jetzt werkelt er auf dem Haswell Xeon meines Sohnes tadellos. 
Montage mit der AMD Backplate ist absolut easy.


----------



## seahawk (5. Juni 2020)

Guck doch mal wie viel die CPU unter Last zieht (Auslegung HWMonitor).


----------



## Bariphone (5. Juni 2020)

Package sollten das nicht mehr als 75W sein. Das Chiplet selbt ca 15- 20W weniger

Der 3600X nimmt sich worst Case gute 80W Package Power als Spitzenwert. Zumindest der Meine.


----------



## HAL_9000 (11. Juni 2020)

Ich habe mich jetzt für den Scythe Mugen 5 entschieden und ihn bereits verbaut. Unter 100% Vollauslastung im Prime95 zieht das CPU Package 90W. Der Mugen 5 hält die Temperatur nach 10 minütigem Stresstest konstant auf 82°C. Mit dem Scythe Irori ist die Temperatur im Stresstest ganz schnell an die 95°C gestoßen. In CoD:MW zieht das CPU Package max. 73W. Die Temperatur liegt nun nach längerer Spielzeit knapp unter 70°C. Vorher hatte ich Temperaturen von über 80°C, max. sogar 90°C, in game.

Die CPU-Temperatur ist unter Last also um ca. 10° bis 15° geringer als vorher und der PC ist deutlich leiser. Die Umrüstung hat sich also gelohnt!


----------



## Oellchen (9. Juli 2020)

wuselsurfer schrieb:


> Je nach Gehäusebreite:
> Scythe Mugen 5 [Rev. B] ab &euro;'*'44,90 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland oder
> Cryorig C1 ab &euro;'*'64,71 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland.



Ich hab auf meinem 3600x nen Brocken 3. geht klar Alpenföhn Brocken 3 ab &euro;' '41,79 (2020) | Preisvergleich Geizhals Deutschland


----------

